# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çfarë ju haet sot?

## sweet_eyes

Me ka shku mendja keq per fergese tironse.  A di ne njoni se si bohet???

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga sweet_eyes_ 
> *Me ka shku mendja keq per fergese tironse.  A di ne njoni se si bohet???*



 nuk ta them........... :perqeshje:

----------


## sweet_eyes

e pse bohesh kaq katil tiiiii!!!!
ho pra mo ma trego se kushedi kur ta boj te jap ene nje pjate ty...
si thu????????

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga sweet_eyes_ 
> *e pse bohesh kaq katil tiiiii!!!!
> ho pra mo ma trego se kushedi kur ta boj te jap ene nje pjate ty...
> si thu????????*



 "Ju s'keni pse na i jepni  ne........ne i bejme vete...."   :perqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

sweet eyes lexo ketu

----------


## sweet_eyes

Shumeeeee faliminderit Fiori.  Neser kam me u ngrit qe ne pike te sabahut qe te iki te blej harxhet!!!!
Problemi i vetem eshte ku do gjej gjize, u pa puna po perdor ricoten po nuk gjeta tjeter gjo.
Po deshet ndonje pjate vetem me boni nje zo.

----------


## Estella

C'fare ju haet sot?

Hapa kete teme qe ju te beni kerkesen/porosine tuaj dhe ne tju tregojme se si gatuhet. (brenda mundesive sigurisht)

----------


## Realitet

Kush di te gatuaje torona , mafishe ose hallva 5 lekshe te me shkruaje se po me shkon goja leng kur i kujtoje.
Ketu jashte atdheut nuk kam mundur ti gjeje , as receta nuk kam mundur ti gjeje.
Me respekt Realiteti

----------


## Flava

Mua me haet ndonje embelsire.Keq sdo ishte nje cope torte :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Djath te bardhe te bore therrime ,, zevendeso gjizen a merr vesh ,,,, gjiza oshte prodhim turqie ne e kemi ngrit ne ART(duke i hudh shume kripe te zeze)

----------


## MI CORAZON

Mua me hahet dru !  :buzeqeshje:  
Kisha nje pyetje ne fakt, per Estelitën qe e kemi "Julia Child-in" e forumit . (lol)
Ka mundesi te me tregosh si behet QUMSHTURI? E di qe eshte me sheqer , diçka si krem karamel ...
Po e gjete receten, ma dergo  tek www.mëhahetqumshtur.com

----------


## Sarah

Pse lodhesh mi ti hajde kenej ka nahija jone e ka dru per ty me qillo.
Mu me hahet banana split.....ene nje hasude per funi....lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Sarah_ 
> *Pse lodhesh mi ti hajde kenej ka nahija jone e ka dru per ty me qillo.
> Mu me hahet banana split.....ene nje hasude per funi....lol*


Mire ma bere.......kur te lashe adresen...lol
 Sarah, te kujtohet ajo shoqja qe donte "resëpin" e hasudes?  :perqeshje:

----------


## BlEdIi

Paaaa te kisha nje pak mish qengji te pjekur ne hell,me ka vajt ne tru te kokes me ka vajt.Mesi po pres te shkoi e ta pjek vete.

----------


## Estella

Bledi meqenese jeton ne Michigan po te tregoj disa vende ku mund te hash mish qengji dhe te lepish gishtat ne te njejten kohe.

Greektown 
Pegasus, ndodhet after Greektown casino.
N.q.s ate e ke larg 
Ne cdo Lashish Restaurant qe te shkosh gjen Lamp Chops ose mish qengji te pjekur ne skare, edhe aty te lepish gishtat. Sa per Lashish ndodhen kudo pothuajse. Me i riu qe do te hapet se shpejti ndodhet ne Wayne Rd ne Westland. 
Varet ku jeton west side apo east side.
West side
Canton Center Rd and Ford Rd
2 jane ne Michigan Avenue ne Dearborn
Me konkretisht Michigan ave and Oakman eshte i pari ose origjinali dhe Tjetra ne Oakwood and Michigan Ave. Kij parasysh se aty nuk shiten pije alkolike dhe nuk mund ta shijosh dot me nje gote vere.
Big Dady's Parthanon in West Bloomfield, edhe aty gjen mish qengji qe ta ka enda.
Larco's Chophouse nje ne Troy on Big Beaver kurse tjetra ne West Bloomfield on Orchard Lake. Edhe aty do te kenaqeshit, vecse ne keto dy te fundat ambienti eshte i nje klase me te larte dhe pak erresire. Do te sugjeroja si nje restorant ku ju dhe e dashura mund te kalonit nje mbremje te kendhsme.

Mi Corazon,

Qumeshtor nuk di te bej megjithate po pyes gjyshen per receten, se une per veten time nuk e kam qef.

----------


## BlEdIi

Estella po ketu i kam provuar une se ne Canton jetoi(5 min larg nga ai qe po hapet)
Po nuk eshte njsoi kur e pjek vete dhe kur ta servirin.
Megjithate Faleminderit.
Te pershendes!

----------


## Sarah

Goce ty te paska shku menja per asude mi vrafsh veten....une menova se do akullore a noj bananen....

Kiss Motla

----------


## MI CORAZON

Sarah! 
Ti dukesh qe je katunare Tirone, qe kur ma shkruan hasuden pa "ejç"... :buzeqeshje: 
Per zotin nuk me hiqet nga mendja ajo dite kur ajo vajza me coi mesazh ku me pyeste per hasuden. Hej belà !
Pyesni nje çike gjyshet per ate qumshturin qe ua kerkova mbreme. 
Për 1 recete qumshturi, ne shkembim, ju tregoj 10 receta pudingu , si ti doni...( napoletan , bavarez, me stafidhe.....  :perqeshje:   me ju leshu goja leng.

----------


## Fiori

Per qumeshtorin shikoni temen e embelsirave, atje ka nje recete per te.

----------


## Brari

Gresi ma kadal djal.

Korazon..hyra gjith qejf te ajo faqja  internetit qe kishe vu ti  dhe doli 

"Not Found"..

Lol..

Cfar jane Embelsira ndiqni postimet e Fiorit dhe i keni te tera aty..

----------

